

Android OEM profitability, and the most surprising number from Q4’s market - Cookingboy
https://theoverspill.wordpress.com/2015/02/09/android-oem-profitability-and-the-most-surprising-number-from-q4s-smartphone-market/

======
ZeroGravitas
"Let’s be clear: I think Android is a boon to the world; quite possibly it’s
the best invention of this century so far. (I’ve said as much many times, but
some people find this hard to understand.)"

Possibly because you mention this in the middle of a long screed about how
your favourite sports team, sorry corporation, is "winning" against Android
OEMs? As if that's the important part of this discussion about technology
having a massive impact on the globe and the developing world?

Who made the most profit from the polio vaccine? Which corporation benefitted
most from the green revolution? Which printing press had the highest gross
margin?

